# Anyone wnat to help me beta test a free rescue feed I built?



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Would love to help but I have never had luck with learning how RSS works. Sounds like a great idea though!

*bumping up*


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

This one is a lot easier than most. There's a link that says "Subscribe to this feed" and when you click on it it will create an item in your "feeds" explorer bar in IE or you click on subscribe now in Mozilla and you can add it to live toolbar.

You can also have outlook subscribe.

It works very similar to the email notification you get when you subscribe to a thread but instead of going to a site you get the new items all there in the feed.

I'll put up some screen shots in a little bit.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

You have the search page were you enter in what kind of rescues you want to be notified about









Then when you click on the *Run my feed search* link this page will open up










If you click on the *Search for Existing feeds *link this page will open










Clicking on the *Link to Feed ID: *will take you to the actual feed page









Clicking on the Subscribe to this feed link will open the Subscribe to this feed window










Once you are subscribed your feed explorer bar will have your feeds in it










Clicking on it will load your feed just like a web page


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Edit: Double posted


----------

